# Problem mit checkdate-Funktion.



## Al3x0r (17. Okt 2005)

Guten Tag,
Erstmal Lob ans Forum, das ist echt cool hier.
Zu meinem Probem
Ich möchte gerne eine Datumseingabe, die wie folgt aussehen muss: TT.MM.JJ darauf überprüfen , ob sie acuh wirklich so aussieht, d.h.

0<TT</=31

0<MM</=12

05=/<JJ

gelöst habe ich dies wie folgt: ( ich zeige auch das nun im Zusammenhängenden Script )



```
<script type="text/javascript">
function pruefe() {
  if (document.form1.auftragsnr.value == "") {
    alert("Auftragsnummer fehlt.");
    document.form1.auftragsnr.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.zahler_firma.value == "") {
    alert("Firma des Frachtzahlers fehlt.");
    document.form1.zahler_firma.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.zahler_strasse.value == "") {
    alert("Straße des Frachtzahlers fehlt.");
    document.form1.zahler_strasse.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.zahler_plz.value == "") {
    alert("Postleitzahl des Frachtzahlers fehlt.");
    document.form1.zahler_plz.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.zahler_ort.value == "") {
    alert("Ort des Frachtzahlers fehlt.");
    document.form1.zahler_ort.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.ladetermin.value == "") {
    alert("Ladetermin fehlt.");
    document.form1.ladetermin.focus();
    return false;
  }
  {  
  var rtu = true;

  var spl = value.split('.');

  if (spl.length != 3)
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[0].length != 2) || (spl[0].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[0] < 1) || (spl[0] > 31))
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[1].length != 2) || (spl[1].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[1] < 1) || (spl[1] > 12))
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[2].length != 2) || (spl[2].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[2] < 05) || (spl[2] > 36))
  rtu = false;

  if (rtu === false)
  {
  alert('Falscher Ladetermin. (Bsp.: 24.12.05)');
  focus();
  }
  }
  
  return rtu;
  }
 
  
  

  if (document.form1.entladetermin.value == "") {
    alert("Entladetermin fehlt.");
    document.form1.entladetermin.focus();
    return false;
  }
    {  
  var rtu = true;

  with (document.form1.elements['entladetermin'])
  {
  var spl = value.split('.');

  if (spl.length != 3)
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[0].length != 2) || (spl[0].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[0] < 1) || (spl[0] > 31))
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[1].length != 2) || (spl[1].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[1] < 1) || (spl[1] > 12))
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[2].length != 2) || (spl[2].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[2] < 05) || (spl[2] > 36))
  rtu = false;

  if (rtu === false)
  {
  alert('Falscher Entladetermin.(Bsp.: 24.12.05)');
  focus();
  }
  }
  
  

  return rtu;
  }
  if (document.form1.lade_firma.value == "") {
    alert("Firma des Verladeortes fehlt.");
    document.form1.lade_firma.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.lade_strasse.value == "") {
    alert("Straße des Verladeortes fehlt.");
    document.form1.lade_strasse.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.lade_plz.value == "") {
    alert("Postleitzahl des Verladeortes fehlt.");
    document.form1.lade_plz.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.lade_ort.value == "") {
    alert("Ort des Verladeortes fehlt.");
    document.form1.lade_ort.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.entlade_firma.value == "") {
    alert("Firma des Entladeortes fehlt.");
    document.form1.entlade_firma.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.entlade_strasse.value == "") {
    alert("Straße des Entladeortes fehlt.");
    document.form1.entlade_strasse.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.entlade_plz.value == "") {
    alert("Postleitzahl des Entladeortes fehlt.");
    document.form1.entlade_plz.focus();
    return false;  
  }
  if (document.form1.entlade_ort.value == "") {
    alert("Ort des Entladeortes fehlt.");
    document.form1.entlade_ort.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.warenart.value == "") {
    alert("Warenart fehlt.");
    document.form1.warenart.focus();
    return false;
  }
  if (document.form1.gewicht.value == "") {
    alert("Gewicht fehlt.");
    document.form1.gewicht.focus();
    return false;
  }
  }
</script>
```

ab Zeile 29 gehts ums Datum.
So wie das Script nun aussieht funzt das aber nicht. Es wird nämlich nun gar nichts abgefragt? Das Dokument wird also leer übergeben.

Wie kann ich das lösen,das die Prüfung, ob das Datumsfeld und wie das Datumsfeld ausgefüllt ist in einanderverschachtelt stattfindet.


```
if datumsfeld leer
alert fehler

else if datumsfeld voll
prüfe ob tag zwischen 1 und 31 
monat zwischen 1 und 12 
etc....
```

im grunde muss ich irgendwie das:


```
if (document.form1.entladetermin.value == "") {
    alert("Entladetermin fehlt.");
    document.form1.entladetermin.focus();
    return false;
  }
```

mit dem:


```
{  
  var rtu = true;

  with (document.form1.elements['entladetermin'])
  {
  var spl = value.split('.');

  if (spl.length != 3)
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[0].length != 2) || (spl[0].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[0] < 1) || (spl[0] > 31))
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[1].length != 2) || (spl[1].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[1] < 1) || (spl[1] > 12))
  rtu = false;
  else if ((spl[2].length != 2) || (spl[2].match(/\D/) != null) || (spl[2] < 05) || (spl[2] > 36))
  rtu = false;

  if (rtu === false)
  {
  alert('Falscher Entladetermin.(Bsp.: 24.12.05)');
  focus();
  }
  }
  return rtu;
  }
```

verbinden.

Vielen Dank schonmal und mfg Alex

ps.: entschuldigt den vielen Text und die vllt auf manche lächerlich wirkende Frage, aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter und jeder fängt mal klein an ....


----------



## Roar (17. Okt 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Al3x0r (18. Okt 2005)

oh bin ich doof , sorry jungs, da bin cih mit dem code wohl bei euch falsch gelandet , sry!


----------



## Al3x0r (18. Okt 2005)

kann vllt doch jmd dabei helfen ? 
Vllt gibt es ja den ein oder anderen der das mal einmal durchschauen könnte.
Ich hoffe ich habe es mir mit meinem unqualifizierten fehlpost bei euch nicht verscherzt

mfg Alex


----------

